# Thomas Cooper Draught



## sgw86 (23/1/12)

Hi,

I have been looking at doing a brew with the use of the Thomas Coopers Draught can. I do enjoy Lagers that have relatively little hoppiness and slight aroma to them.

I pulled this recipe from the Coopers website and was wondering if anybody could provide some feedback on it and what it's like. Also does this can come with a true Lager yeast? or an Ale yeast. Would you use the yeast provided or throw another one in? The Coopers website does suggest to ferment this at 13C which to me indicates it's a true lager yeast.

Recipe:

1 x 1.7kg Thomas Cooper Draught
1 x 1.5kg Thomas Cooper Light Malt|
1 x 12g Cascade Hop tea bag (steeped for 10mins and then throw the tea bag in)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Amber Fluid (23/1/12)

I have never tried it so can't comment. However, check here for a profile on Coopers Kit Yeasts


----------



## roverfj1200 (26/1/12)

I would drop the light malt and use a Brew enhancer 2 and up the hops to 24g,,

I think the draught has a high temp lager yeast so can be fermented out at ale temps...

Cheers.


----------



## RobboMC (27/1/12)

You could look at the Heritage Lager kit. I've brewed this kit down to 15 deg C on the bench in June so it's definately got true lager yeast in it. Also the Thomas Coopers Pilsener kit yeast can be brewed cold as well.

why 15 deg C, it was as cold as I could get it without a fridge - now have a fridge!

Another option is to just try it; but have a sachet of Saflager on hand in case the yeast doesn't fire up;
or just use Saflager instead. Any leftover yeast sachets are always handy for other brews.


----------



## RobboMC (27/1/12)

Upon more searching of old recipes I have made this kit ( at 21 deg C ) with the 1.5kg can of Liquid malt;
and without even the extra hop bag.

It's been a few years, but my notes say it was a fairly decent drink for such an easy receipe, but I love malty beers. Made very good beer with great head formation and retention and a nice taste and made very smooth drinking.

If you do choose to make it by the Coopers receipe the beer will be very drinkable.

And from the Coopers website:

"Developed to be mixed with 1.5kg Thomas Coopers Light Malt"


----------



## Paulielow (27/1/12)

I just used the coopers traditional draught can with a can of wheat malt, some dextrose and cascade hops and it turned out to be a nice drop...


----------



## sgw86 (29/1/12)

RobboMC said:


> Upon more searching of old recipes I have made this kit ( at 21 deg C ) with the 1.5kg can of Liquid malt;
> and without even the extra hop bag.
> 
> It's been a few years, but my notes say it was a fairly decent drink for such an easy receipe, but I love malty beers. Made very good beer with great head formation and retention and a nice taste and made very smooth drinking.
> ...




Thanks Robbo for the info. I think i'll stick with just adding thr 1.5kg Coopers Light Malt Extract and 12g of Cascade Hops. Would you suggest just dry hopping the Cascade or boiling up for 10mins and then throwing the whole lot in?

Also I ran this through the Extract Spreadsheet which has suggested a final % of about 4.8. Does this sound right?

Thanks again.


----------



## yum beer (29/1/12)

Hey Sambo, that recipe looks fine, just get yourself a pack of decent yeast, make a starter and ferment at 11-12c.
The yeast in the kit will be an ale yeast.

Boil your hops and put in, I would be going for cluster as opposed to cascade, but thats personal preference.



Leave it 8 weeks before drinking it real cold.


----------

